# Video - here's why you want two



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Because its awesome and trey are fun together!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A4jIha7L0xo


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree - two are definitely better than one. I love that they play together and then I love watching them snuggle when they are tired...


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Three is the magic number ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Vida,

Those hills look too 'steep' for those dogs!!!!!!!!

Hobbsy  8)


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's Why......
Poo x2
Loose hair x2
Food x2
Dribble artwork on windows & doors x2
Insurance x2
Vet bills x2
Muddy footprints across your floors x8


Ooh and unconditional Looooooove x2  8)

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Vida said:


> Three is the magic numbaer ;D


Agreed.... I'd love to have my Ozkar back in his rightful place. My little Zsa Zsa misses him dearly. I can't even say his name without her giving me a paw and a sorrowful look, so I just don't utter it anymore.........  

But two are great together.........


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a question on their wrestling. Is one dog always on his back while the other jumps around on top? Or do they switch? Does it mean the one on his back is more submissive?

Ruby wrestles with her V friend Chase who is a lot bigger than her. Ruby is always one the bottom while Chase bounces around on top. Chase is a lot younger than Ruby as they were introduced when he was 10 wks old to her. Now he is 1 yr old and from day one they wrestled with Ruby on her back. 

Just curious on the dynamics of 2 Vs.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Two is a great number. When Bailey and Chloe wrestle in the living room, Bailey will play submissive to Chloe. He lets her get away with murder. This is something he would never let a male get away with. He will roll on his back as she attacks his neck. She can mount him like a bucking bronco and he just wags his tail. He outweighs her by 20 pounds and is much stronger. When I throw a stick and he wants it, she drops it for him immediately as he comes close. She KNOWS he is dominate.

Since he has been gone, Chloe will get into a playful mood. I have gotten down on the floor and play bowed to her and then we wrestle a bit, keeping my head on the ground covered by my arms. She mouths my arms and hands as I move them around like a dog would do wrestling. She makes lots of noise as she bounds all around me and but never bites. We do it for maybe 5 minutes and it satisfies her and she calms down.

Bailey will return in a week or so. She is a different dog without him around. This is the third spring Bailey has been gone for an extended period of time. She will greet him with growls and barking (while her tail is wagging a million miles a second) and he will put up with it. It takes a week or more for them to get back to normal. He usually is "moody" being back from field training and trialing. We'll be taking a lot of walks and all re-bond.

Happy trails X2.

RBD


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Imo it means nothing,it's just the way they play


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine takes turns being submissive during play. This was just the way it was for those few minutes.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I agree with RBD, I saw Sam get steamrolled by a little nine month old spaniel mix, less than half his size...
I have seen Sam posture, growl and bark at a four year old Doberman. 

Maybe he is confused?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash will let Penny do just about anything. She will sweep his front leg out from under him and then jump on him and start chewing on his neck and Cash lets her do it. If she gets too rough, Cash will turn the tables on her. Cash can get her to submit with just a look or a growl but he rarely does that - I think he loves her too much and most of the time he'll let her get away most anything. Usually when they are done wrestling Penny will lay on top of Cash, sometimes on his head...


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

My six month old seems like he is always the one on his back. Honestly, I think it is his invitation to play! He does get on top sometimes, but he almost always rolls over and tries to get others engaged that way. That being said, most of his play is with non v's. not sure what two v's would do or if it'd be the same


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll post the video I took for OttosMama earlier today. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD-y7LHiWhQInterestingly, Pacsi is the more dominant one, and can have Sophie submit just by one look. But when they wrestle, Sophie can pretty much do anything she wants to Pacsi. Pacsi takes it as a champ. Unless Sophie is going overboard (which she does), then the little one will do a small correction and all is good again in my Vizsla heaven. I think they are so entertaining ;D


----------

